# Frog Room Panorama - UPDATED 12/30/2012



## zBrinks

I was playing around with the new camera last night, and discovered it had a panorama feature, which is pretty cool.


----------



## stevenhman

Cool! I can't wait til we move, a house with a basement is a must.


----------



## Dizzle21

cooler for beer....Check

Big flat screen.....Check

Racks and racks of frogs...Check

Me being jealous.....Check


----------



## zBrinks

Dizzle21 said:


> cooler for beer....Check


 Lol, that's the cooler I use to transport frogs. The beer fridge is behind the tad racks


----------



## Armson

Sooo....

Does the gun fire annoy the frogs? 



-B


----------



## Froggyplush

good god man sweeeet thats a full time job?


----------



## zBrinks

Armson said:


> Does the gun fire annoy the frogs?


 It actually gets them calling. The orange terribs (bottom left viv on the rack in the photo) will start calling in response to a javelin explosion, and the pumilio will get going after heavy automatic weapons fire.


----------



## zBrinks

Froggyplush said:


> good god man sweeeet thats a full time job?


 Nah, lights and misting are automated, and with the exception of the viv on the end table, every viv is over 25 gallons, so there's plenty of microfauna. When I'm just doing basic husbandry, it takes about 5 hours a week.


----------



## Armson

zBrinks said:


> It actually gets them calling. The orange terribs (bottom left viv on the rack in the photo) will start calling in response to a javelin explosion, and the pumilio will get going after heavy automatic weapons fire.


What works best for blue foots? 




-B


----------



## zBrinks

I haven't seen them calling, but I honestly have so many leucs in the room that I could easily not realize they have - there's calling pretty much around the clock, between the dart and reed frogs.


----------



## markpulawski

Terribilis....blow gun?
Anyone seeing suspicious deaths in Zach's area please let us know.


----------



## hydrophyte

Very cool.


----------



## Reefer420

nice shot... I like the COD station in the frog room, do you ever leave that man cave??


----------



## zBrinks

Reefer420 said:


> nice shot... I like the COD station in the frog room, do you ever leave that man cave??


 Only on occasion, such as when I run out of flies (or beer).


----------



## leuc11

zBrinks said:


> It actually gets them calling. The orange terribs (bottom left viv on the rack in the photo) will start calling in response to a javelin explosion, and the pumilio will get going after heavy automatic weapons fire.


Mine are affraid of guns I have a 30-06, 7mm, 300 weatherby, 30-30 winchester and a .357 Revolver in my from room in case we have a escape party


----------



## helixturnhelix

I think I know where Halo night should be


----------



## thedude

Wow. I second being jealous.

And I love that someone thought the cooler was for beer, was wrong, but only because there's and actual fridge with beer. Nice, Haha


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*

Haha you even have a rack for remote controllers. Awesome room!


----------



## BR5

Do all those fly containers have tads in them?
Brian


----------



## erik s

Automatic weapons fire gets the frogs calling!!! Rapid fire gets me calling!! LOL....


----------



## zBrinks

BR5 said:


> Do all those fly containers have tads in them?
> Brian


 Yes, and the white tubs contain tadpoles from species that can be raised communally (vittatus, anthonyi, asperum, starry night, and blue back reed tads currently). This is actually the 'off' season in the room - I typically have at least 3 times that amount of tadpoles when the frogs are going.


----------



## zBrinks

A few pics from around the room:


----------



## TPinner

Zach - your frog room is awesome! You have some great looking frogs, and your photos are so vibrant.

Please keep sharing!

Terry


----------



## zBrinks

Some pics taken today. I love days off!


----------



## Eric Walker

Zach. have you ever seen cannibalism in the asperum. the first time i had breeding i lost about half my tads to them violently killing each other off very Early on. If they didn't get removed from The breeding chamber within the first week i would find them torn to peices. I even tested housing two at a time in shoeboxes with the same problem despite plenty of food. This year i have had no problems with raising up at least 7 at a time in the breeding chamber for up to two months. Regardless i still house them individually.


----------



## curlykid

love the room and the frogs!


----------



## zBrinks

Eric Walker said:


> Zach. have you ever seen cannibalism in the asperum. the first time i had breeding i lost about half my tads to them violently killing each other off very Early on. If they didn't get removed from The breeding chamber within the first week i would find them torn to peices. I even tested housing two at a time in shoeboxes with the same problem despite plenty of food. This year i have had no problems with raising up at least 7 at a time in the breeding chamber for up to two months. Regardless i still house them individually.


 I've heard of such before, but it's never been my experience. I typically just let them hatch in the enclosure, then pull tads every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## zBrinks

Hardscape on a new 24x18x24 exo terra terrarium that will house 2.2 Olemarie tinctorius;









And a nice group shot of 3 of the 4 powder blues:


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

where are you getting that wood, put some of that up for sale on the site!


----------



## frogfreak

Hey Zach,

All I have to say is WOW!


----------



## zBrinks

ZookeeperDoug said:


> where are you getting that wood, put some of that up for sale on the site!


 I did a show in Raleigh, NC at the Raleigh Fairgrounds earlier this year. There was a flea market we had to drive through to get to the show, and a vendor was selling a bunch of this "bogwood". I loaded up on it!


----------



## bobrez

zBrinks said:


> I did a show in Raleigh, NC at the Raleigh Fairgrounds earlier this year. There was a flea market we had to drive through to get to the show, and a vendor was selling a bunch of this "bogwood". I loaded up on it!


Nice Score!!


----------



## zBrinks

More pics!


----------



## curlykid

#doesfrogsbehottttt


----------



## frogface

zBrinks said:


> I did a show in Raleigh, NC at the Raleigh Fairgrounds earlier this year. There was a flea market we had to drive through to get to the show, and a vendor was selling a bunch of this "bogwood". I loaded up on it!


Ooooooh thanks for the tip!


----------



## zBrinks

A few more from today:


----------



## frogfreak

Zach,

Is that a green Sip?


----------



## zBrinks

That's an olemarie being lit by light filtering through green bromeliads


----------



## frogfreak

Thanks

Very cool shots!


----------



## eos

Great shots as always... Tanks are looking good too


----------



## zBrinks

Just finished wiping all the glass, so I had to get a pick of the 'clean' frog room:


----------



## InHoc1855

zBrinks said:


> It actually gets them calling. The orange terribs (bottom left viv on the rack in the photo) will start calling in response to a javelin explosion, and the pumilio will get going after heavy automatic weapons fire.


oh.my.god thats awesome!


----------



## motydesign

wow thats a good looking room! wish i had the space to do that!


----------



## fieldnstream

Leuc Pics, Leuc Pics, Leuc Pics!!!
Everything looks awesome dude, I like how all the vivs are good sized. And some of your plants are sick, like that calthea (I think thats what it is) with the translucent leaves. 
Keep em comin!


----------



## zBrinks

Eventually, the plan is to have a nice video tour, with video and pictures of each vivarium, with information on the inhabitants and such. Josh and I were talking about doing it as a weekly blog type format, with a new vivarium featured every week, then posted on a special section of the website.

I'll take more pics tonight, don't fret. Great stress relief after a long day at work!


----------



## zBrinks

Tonight's pictures:


----------



## epiphytes etc.

How's that Malagasy tank doing?


----------



## zBrinks

I tore it down and rebuilt it for other inhabitants. The klemmeri were breeding out of control (I found 13 in there when I tore the viv down) - I couldn't catch the babies, and the adults were eating metamorphing blue back reed frogs in the viv (I found out that there was only one other person in the US breeding them at the time, so I figured I should pull the adults for breeding purposes). It's now set up with a group of mint terribilis and a Polychrus marmoratus.


----------



## Rakkikira

What is that handsome black and yellow fella? I'm new and don't have all the morphs memorized yet


----------



## zBrinks

That would be Atelopus hoogmoedi.


----------



## BethInAK

your frog room is bigger than my first apartment and has more remotes than i have in my entire house. I'm moving in.


----------



## zBrinks

Only if you bring your graboid along with you.


----------



## markpulawski

Perhaps time for a blowgun shot, and I would expect full native face paint!


----------



## zBrinks

We've been over this, Mark - only after you get me WC terribilis!


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## frogparty

Great new round of pics! Are those oelemaries in the 1st pic?


----------



## zBrinks

Yup, I have what appears to be 2.2 in a 24x18x24.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

hahah!! Yes i was Right!! josh's Facebook ghost frog i guessed Olemarie woo hoo


----------



## frogfreak

Lovin all the Tinc pics, Zach!


----------



## B-NICE

Frog Heaven.....


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## thickpotpies27

can someone please tell me what the little codes are at the end of all the names of there frogs are its driving me crazy


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

If you mean 0.0.2 or 1.1.0 the numbers represent male.female.unsexed

1.1.1 would mean: 1 male, 1 female, 1 unknown


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022618,-117.120675


----------



## FrogFever

Thanks for sharing. Your frog room is crazy clean! The whole setup is incredible. Great shots.


----------



## zBrinks

Got some neat footage of the reginas getting down to business:


----------



## eos

Nice footage! Love the captions. lol


----------



## Tadbit

Great clean and organized room! I also approve of the COD. 

Loved the captions on the video too!


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## smittydc

Zach, you do inspire me...great shot's ! Can't wait to incorporate everything I've extracted from you lately,lol I messed around this weekend with the Tightbond 3 and peat method.Dude, I will never go back to silicone and coco.It adheres and looks way better ! Thank's Greg, Columbus OH


----------



## ggazonas

Zachow many tanks do you have in that room and what are the demensions of your frogroom.

Love the pictures!!


----------



## zBrinks

The frog room measures about 11.5' x 27'. I have 7 4' racks with 2 24x18x24 and 2 18x18x24 vivariums on each, and 2 4' racks with 3 24x18x18 and 3 18x18x18 on each, as well as a 60g hex and 24x18x36 vivarium.


----------



## markpulawski

Zach is that Leuc above the Pumilio one of the blue ones?


----------



## zBrinks

Yah, and a very poor picture at that. They really look much more blue in person. When the doors are shut on the vivarium, they're fearless. As soon as the doors open, they run for cover.


----------



## EricB

This is a pretty bad ass setup man! I do have a question though.. how can you play COD and not go nuts from seeing all of those bright lights? I had to move my PC out of the frog room because those things made my eyes nuts and I have lightproof curtains blocking both doorways to it now for that exact reason.. haha


----------



## zBrinks

Doesn't bother me in the least  If I play COD in the dark, I get a headache!


----------



## ggazonas

zBrinks said:


> The frog room measures about 11.5' x 27'. I have 7 4' racks with 2 24x18x24 and 2 18x18x24 vivariums on each, and 2 4' racks with 3 24x18x18 and 3 18x18x18 on each, as well as a 60g hex and 24x18x36 vivarium.


Thanks...I was trying to figure it out but I couldn't quite tell. You have a great space.


----------



## zBrinks

Yah, it works out really well. Two of the walls are external, so I get a great temperature gradient in the room naturally.


----------



## ggazonas

zBrinks said:


> Yah, it works out really well. Two of the walls are external, so I get a great temperature gradient in the room naturally.


Its great that its one big space. My frog rooms are split up by the den area in the center of my basement. To me it doesn't seem that big but I think its around 400 sf.

What is your average temp in your room? highs and lows


----------



## zBrinks

Average where I measure (about the middle of the room, 6 foot up) is about 68 at night, 74 during the day. Depending where the tank is located, lows can range from 60-68, and daytime highs can be from 72-78.


----------



## james67

zBrinks said:


>


what is that plant and when can you send me some?

james


----------



## stevenhman

The one in the middle? Looks sort of like _Caladium picturatum_http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/Caladium-picturatum--Peru_p_708.html


----------



## zBrinks

It's a NOID something or other that sometimes shows up at local nurseries, usually mixed in with Alocasia 'Black Velvet' or 'African Mask'.


----------



## james67

does it stay as small as it looks in the picture? i mean it looks pretty compact (but i have no reference for size)

james


----------



## zBrinks

I have had some for a year in an 18x18x24, and the stalks are about 16" max, with the largest leaves being around 5" long.


----------



## james67

much bigger than it appears. thanks for the info. 

im always on the lookout for true miniature aroids. so i thought it was worth asking 

james


----------



## zBrinks

2 newish vivs:

18x18x24 orchid and moss viv, containing 1.1 D. leucomelas '1995/green foot':

























24x18x36 vivarium, containing 2.0.3 P. terribilis 'Mint' and 1.0 Polychrus marmoratus:


----------



## JimO

Fantastic vivs Zach.


----------



## Mitch

Whoa, Broms galore in that viv. Looks awesome! How are you mounting them?


----------



## zBrinks

I drilled holes in the wood, and stuck them in.


----------



## AlexD

Your Pleurothallis is going nuts in that tank. I hope it doesn't bloom itself to death.


----------



## zBrinks

Some new pictures from around the frog room:

Red galac vivarium:









Red galac:









3 out of 4 red galacs:









Powder Blue:









Mint Terrib:









Brazilian Yellow Head:









Green Sip:









Olemarie:


----------



## jackxc925

truly awesome, do you have any shots of the lizards sharing space with your mints?


----------



## zBrinks

Here's some pictures of the Polychrus marmoratus. I've removed them from the vivarium, as I'm going to attempt to get them breeding. A small shipment of them just came in, and I'm attempting to get an additional group to increase my chances of success.


----------



## dtfleming

Are you keeping them in a screened cage or some like an Exo?


----------



## zBrinks

They seem to do well in either, as long as they are kept humid. I'm going to try keeping a larger group in a 24x18x36 exo.


----------



## VPardoel

Love the galacs, very nice work!


----------



## DinoFuel

Great photos, Awesome animals!


----------



## carola1155

zBrinks said:


> Some new pictures from around the frog room:
> 
> Red galac vivarium:


Zach, what are the two plants under the brom canopy? Are they both alocasia species?

Thanks,


----------



## zBrinks

The one with the wider leaves is an Alocasia species that's been showing up in nurseries over the past year or two. The narrower leafed plant is a kind of Ficus sp.


----------



## Bokfan1

zBrinks said:


> 2 newish vivs:
> 
> 18x18x24 orchid and moss viv, containing 1.1 D. leucomelas '1995/green foot':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24x18x36 vivarium, containing 2.0.3 P. terribilis 'Mint' and 1.0 Polychrus marmoratus:


Really like the 18x24x36!! have any pictures before planting it?


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## zBrinks

Some more pictures:


----------



## carola1155

ahhh... so its been you that has been taking those pics on white backgrounds for josh... They definitely look good.

love the basti and is that a santa isabel?


----------



## zBrinks

Yup, that's a santa isabel. I just pulled a clutch of 22 eggs from them on Monday. So far, most of the frogs are going really well this season.

I'm slowly converting all the main pictures of the frogs on Josh's site over to ones with white backgrounds - I think it makes the page look a lot cleaner. I'll also be adding lots of pictures of the adults, both on white background and in-viv, so people can get an idea of the diversity in many of the morphs.


----------



## carola1155

yea I think it definitely looks better on the site since the page has a white background too. It also doesnt let other things in the picture detract from the colors.


----------



## zBrinks

Yah, it's amazing how bright the frogs look on a solid white or black background.


----------



## Shinosuke

This has got to be one of the coolest frog pictures I've seen. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zBrinks

*Re: Frog Room Panorama - UPDATED 4/24*


----------



## zBrinks

*Re: Frog Room Panorama - UPDATED 4/29*


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Zach what's that last tinc?


----------



## zBrinks

It's a slightly odd looking male bakhuis, transporting a tadpole.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Wow that's a dark Bakhuis. I was thinking it was an Alanis, the really blue legs threw me off.


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## FrogNick

great pics, what type of moss is the lamasi on?


----------



## zBrinks

That particular vivarium has both Josh's Frogs Sheet moss and moss from Chuck (Manuran). I think it's the moss from Chuck that's in the picture.


----------



## markpulawski

I was just going to ask you that Zach, every moss I have ever had has grown like grass, shooting spikes up in the air and making it difficult for frogs to walk on. Very nice.


----------



## zBrinks

markpulawski said:


> I was just going to ask you that Zach, every moss I have ever had has grown like grass, shooting spikes up in the air and making it difficult for frogs to walk on. Very nice.


 I have that issue when the humidity is too high. If you keep the humidity a tad lower, the moss stays much more compact, in an attempt to conserve water. Brighter light may help, too.


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## zBrinks




----------



## J Teezy

so i take it your favorite size tank to use is exo terra 24x18x24's?


----------



## Jeremy305

Nice photo.


----------



## zBrinks

J Teezy said:


> so i take it your favorite size tank to use is exo terra 24x18x24's?


 Yah, I enjoy Exo Terras. I have about 50 vivaria, and none of them are under 25 gallons.


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## Betta132

I am jealous beyond description! All your vivs and frogs - awp. I could spend three days just looking at everything in there! Oh, on one of those white background shots, the one with the red and black thumbnail staring directly at the camera, I couldn't help going 'EEEEEEEE, SO CUTE!' in a very high pitched voice. Those big black eyes.....he reminds me of our kitten. But anyway, when can I move in? *starts packing* *tries to fit aquarium in suitcase*


----------



## SWReptiles

Very nice. I need to sell more ball pythons, and make some more space


----------



## zBrinks

Betta132 said:


> I am jealous beyond description! All your vivs and frogs - awp. I could spend three days just looking at everything in there! Oh, on one of those white background shots, the one with the red and black thumbnail staring directly at the camera, I couldn't help going 'EEEEEEEE, SO CUTE!' in a very high pitched voice. Those big black eyes.....he reminds me of our kitten. But anyway, when can I move in? *starts packing* *tries to fit aquarium in suitcase*


 I do have some empty shelf space left, so as long as you can wedge in there, feel free to move in. You can change tadpole water for rent.


----------



## Brian317

zBrinks said:


> I do have some empty shelf space left, so as long as you can wedge in there, feel free to move in. You can change tadpole water for rent.


That sounds like a full time job right there lol 

Looks awesome. You have some fantastic looking vivs and frogs.


----------



## Hubla75

you have some really nice tanks and frogs


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## Spaff

Those leucs are awesome! They almost look like lehmanni, all that's missing are the white feet.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH

How often do you mist you exo's and for how long? And what type of ventilation do you have? I tend to have issues with my 18x18x24, I use 2 mistking nozzles and have a full glass top, I also have tried covering and uncovering the front vents. My rabbits foot fern tends to melt away in this tank and only this tank, when I position the nozzles away from the ferns the rhizomes and roots dry out along with the background. Any ideas?

Thank's Matt


----------



## zBrinks

I have an inch of ventilation along the top front, and currently mist 6 times a day for about 15 seconds (a bit wetter than it needs, but I like to have well defined seasons for the frogs). 

Have you tried simply wedging rhizomes all around the tank, and letting them be? That's what I do, as the old foliage will typically die anyway when introduced into a vivarium. After 6 months, they really seem to take off.


----------



## drutt

Hi

You dont have any photos of how you build the viv on page 12? I love it, A lot of broms and the darkness under..I supposed you used a lot of drift wood?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Nice leucomelas!


----------



## jeeperrs

zBrinks said:


> Yah, I enjoy Exo Terras. I have about 50 vivaria, and none of them are under 25 gallons.


I think this is an important feature when looking for good breeders. Many people want to cram animals into the tiniest space. Frogs breeders can be just as bad as puppy mills. Clearly, zbrinks makes sure the frogs are well attended to and is not afraid to give them a healthy amount of space


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH

zBrinks said:


> I have an inch of ventilation along the top front, and currently mist 6 times a day for about 15 seconds (a bit wetter than it needs, but I like to have well defined seasons for the frogs).
> 
> Have you tried simply wedging rhizomes all around the tank, and letting them be? That's what I do, as the old foliage will typically die anyway when introduced into a vivarium. After 6 months, they really seem to take off.


Well it's been a little over a month since planting and I have trimmed off all of the foliage, I do have the rhizomes planted in a couple spots. When I first planted them they had plenty of foliage but most of it was touching, I think that may have been why they melted away but im not sure. In my other tanks the foliage is spread out more and is doing great. I currently mist 3 time a day first thing in the morning for 20 sec, then 10 sec midday and another 10 sec 1 hour before lights out, all of my tanks are on the same mist system. I was misting 5 times for 20 10 10 10 10 and the other tanks loved it but I decided to cut back because of the exo.

Thank's Matt.


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## zBrinks




----------



## jeeperrs

Still amazing.


----------



## Zoomie

Zach, I never get tired of the pics. Awesome frog room and collection.

Keep them coming !


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## zBrinks




----------



## jfehr232

Amazing looking Yellow terribs. What do you feed those guys? I know their diet can vary, I have 5 growing up right now and they will eat almost anything.


----------



## Nailed4me

Does one of your Azureus have an extra toe on his(?) back foot?


----------



## frogster

amazing room geat looking pics...........


----------



## hydrophyte

You have excellent frogs!


----------



## nonliteral

Stunning frogs and vivs, as always!

In the shot with just the plants, what's the large green-leafed plant in the lower left of the photo?


----------



## zBrinks

jfehr232 said:


> Amazing looking Yellow terribs. What do you feed those guys? I know their diet can vary, I have 5 growing up right now and they will eat almost anything.


 These are from Scott M at frogday. They were nicely colored to begin with  I feed superpig once a month, and calcium plus weekly as part of a supplement rotation.


----------



## zBrinks

Nailed4me said:


> Does one of your Azureus have an extra toe on his(?) back foot?


 Nope.  I'm guessing it's just an artifact from my horrible photography skills.


----------



## zBrinks

nonliteral said:


> Stunning frogs and vivs, as always!
> 
> In the shot with just the plants, what's the large green-leafed plant in the lower left of the photo?


 It's one of many NOID plants in my frog room. I believe it's some kind of aroid I got from Emily Lisborg several years ago.


----------



## motydesign

what lens was that shot with?


----------



## zBrinks

Whatever came standard with the camera (no external lenses).


----------



## Froggywv

What kind of shelving do you use? Im getting ready to purchase my first shelf and dont want to get something weak... 

Gorgeous frogs  love the terribilis  I just got my first pair, and I love looking at them. Theyre only juvies, tho. Around 3 months oow.


----------



## zBrinks

I use the 48" baker's racks from Sam's Club.


----------



## Gocubs

What's up with a dboard COD team? I'm not saying I have a 2.6 Kd/ I'm just sayin


----------



## zBrinks

I redid a bit of the frog room. I wanted more space for tadpoles, so the tv had to go upstairs. Now, there's room for over 70 vivaria, so I think it was a fair trade!


----------



## EricBel

Man this is so cool, I want a frog room! I just bought a house with a basement....I think I know what I'll be doing in the future!


----------



## Peter Keane

I have seen how many frogs you bring to some of these shows AND by the looks of what's coming (tadpole racks).. Ya gonna need a bigger cooler, LOL.. 

Peter



zBrinks said:


> Lol, that's the cooler I use to transport frogs. The beer fridge is behind the tad racks


----------



## LizardLicker

In the last two pictures above there is a brown set of drawers. Do you mind if I ask where you picked that up? 

I have been looking for something similar for a few of my fossil plates. I have looked around for flat files and map chests, but I never find anything nice. 

Great photos btw.....


----------



## Steverd

Awesome photo.

I will guess iPhone 5 Panorama mode?
I've been experimenting with mine. 

Steve


----------



## Shinosuke

Ok, so that looks like about 40 tad containers per shelf, about 19 shelves full, so you have roughly 760 tads in the water on this one rack? Geez, why did you move that TV out of there? I'm sure you have tons of spare time after taking care of all those tads!


----------



## carola1155

Steverd said:


> Awesome photo.
> 
> I will guess iPhone 5 Panorama mode?
> I've been experimenting with mine.
> 
> Steve


Which picture are you referring to? The original panorama photo was from December of last year... soooo, no way that it was taken with an iphone 5...


----------



## Brian317

carola1155 said:


> Which picture are you referring to? The original panorama photo was from December of last year... soooo, no way that it was taken with an iphone 5...


Yup, my wifes camera has panorama, so was prolly just an normal digital camera. Plus with the new io6 update, my 4s has panorama too 

Back on topic, incredible room and that must be a full time job just raising the tads, let alone all the vivs!


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## dendrothusiast

Really liking your mexican skink zach. I get more and more interested every time I see a pic of vid of them.


----------



## zBrinks

They are pretty amazing animals. I'm hoping to find a girl at the NARBC in Arlington in February. Here's a video of my mint terrib vivarium. The fat one at the end laid later that night


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## gary1218

That green egg sac in the one pic is pretty cool


----------



## Elliot

gary1218 said:


> That green egg sac in the one pic is pretty cool


Yeah, what kind of eggs are those? They are very cool


----------



## zBrinks

Those are red eye tree frogs eggs. We breed them at Josh's Frogs pretty regularly.


----------



## rigel10

Why your videos are so short? Your vivs are gorgeous! Regards


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Koetari? If so I want some. . .


----------



## hellbender

Hey Zach,

On page 17 you posted a couple pics of of frogs that had lime green bodies with blackish looking spots on the back with blackish looking legs. What kind of frogs are those? They are stunning 

Thanks,


----------



## zBrinks

Those are green sips - Dendrobates tinctorius 'Green Siplawini'


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

zach were u answering me as well?? Green sips or are they koetari?


----------



## zBrinks

Ha, I missed your post. The frogs directly above your post are all Koetaris. The more sip-like ones are Understory line, and the dark one Under the Canopy line. From discussions with friends in Europe who work with many of the Siplawini tincs and tincs from British Guyana, I think there is a strong chance that the lighter, more sip-looking Koetaris may be from the Suriname side, and the darker animals may originate from the British Guyana side. I don't know if we'll ever know for sure, though. Marcus himself said he wasn't sure where these came from . . .


----------



## [email protected]

Awesome frogs : )


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Well let me know when you have some of the offspring avail. . . both forms. Im interested. . . apparently i was on the under the canopy waiting list but they never contacted me.


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## froggies3

Is that first frog some morph of Histrionica? Is the second a Lorenzo? You have quite the collection.


----------



## zBrinks

First is a red galac, and the second is a lorenzo. Thanks


----------



## eos

Red galacts make me tingle inside. You should post more of them


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## kitcolebay

Zach, you really need to start labeling your pics! Or do you like making us ask? Baiting us in?

So, I ask...what's in the first photo? Beautiful frog!

By the way, thanks for sharing! Always great pics of beautiful frogs!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## therizman2

Chris, that is a Blue Foot Leuc.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Mike! I've heard of them, hadn't seen them. Absolutely beautiful! Are they more of lime green on the body instead of yellow?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## zBrinks

kitcolebay said:


> Thanks Mike! I've heard of them, hadn't seen them. Absolutely beautiful! Are they more of lime green on the body instead of yellow?
> 
> Thanks, Chris


 They're still yellow, but it definitely is a duller yellow than a typical leuc. They have an odd greenish 'oily' sheen to them.


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## pdfCrazy

Zach, your frogroom looks incredible. I'm sure I speak for more than myself when I say we'd like to see some pics of your best vivs, a full view of the tanks. They look great from a distance.


----------



## frogface

pdfCrazy said:


> Zach, your frogroom looks incredible. I'm sure I speak for more than myself when I say we'd like to see some pics of your best vivs, a full view of the tanks. They look great from a distance.


Yes! I would, particularly, like to see your Lorenzo tank.


----------



## zBrinks

Here's a video tour of my frog room I threw together today:


----------



## Kalakole

I must say I really like your frog room Curious, do you do anything to fruitfly proof your exo terras?


----------



## zBrinks

The newer exos tend to be sealed better, but on a few of the older ones I have I've done a silicone gasket on the doors. I replace all the tops with glass and a 2" stainless steel vent.


----------



## Kalakole

Thanks for the heads up.. working on an exo and figured i's ask since it looks like you have about 35 of them lol. Great work. Hope you do a vido during the on season of all the tadpoles =)


----------



## ndame88

Wow, I would be embarrassed to be showing off such a small frog room, just kidding, VERY nice.


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## zBrinks

Here's a video of an Epipedobates anthonyi 'Santa Isabel' dropping off some tads:


----------



## Brian317

Awesome tour video Zach. Very impressive set up. I had a random question about your ac/heater unit. Where did you vent out the unit and how many BTU's is it? Looks like quite a big room, just curious. Thanks


----------



## zBrinks

It's a 12,000 BTU unit. I got it on a close-out sale on NewEgg.com in the fall of 2011. It does a *pretty good* job keeping the temps stable. The room measures 11.5'x27'.


----------



## zBrinks

Latest project : Boophis ankaratra. For now, 15 of these guys are living inside critter keepers I have in a wine chiller, to keep them at about 60 degrees. These frogs seem to waste away on people - from what little information I was able to glean on these guys, they are a higher elevation species that experiences a rather chilly climate in the wild.


----------



## kitcolebay

Beautiful frogs! Wishing you the best of luck with them! Very cool!

-Chris


----------



## carola1155

I love this thread... haha

Those guys look awesome. Keep us updated on them!


----------



## zBrinks

Several of the Boophis arrived skinny, and all are on their way to fattening up quite nicely on a diet of hydei and 1/8" crickets. I had a bit of time this evening to install some led lighting and a glass shelf, as well as a thermohygrometer to keep better track of the temps. Right now, they're getting up to a blistering 62 during the day and 56 at night, and seem to be loving it!


----------



## Harpo

I have enjoyed seeing the Boophis photos here + Facebook. Thank you for sharing. Cold cold-blooded animals are fascinating to me.

Question: what's the "coldest" frog?


----------



## zBrinks

I'd lean towards the wood frog - they can freeze solid.


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## pdfCrazy

Update!!!!


----------



## Elphaba

pdfCrazy said:


> Update!!!!


Seconded! More Koetari pics if you can get 'em!


----------



## zBrinks

I'm pretty thrilled to say that several pictures from this thread made it into the latest Janzen and Schmidt book on Dendrobates tinctorius  Here's some more recent pictures. With the move to a larger building and increased projects at Josh's Frogs (we now have 6 employees just to take care of the animals!), I haven't been on here much lately.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Hey, Zach, post #185, what morph of anthonyi is that?


----------



## zBrinks

Those are some 5-6 year old Santa Isabel anthonyi. They get really, really red with age - and taking a picture of them in their dimly lit tank using flash helps


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I really like them without the center stripe.


----------



## Frog pool13

Love your atelopus! Do you have any pictures of their enclosure?


----------



## qdude46

In the second to last pic, what is the purple-lavender flower?


----------



## Trickishleaf

qdude46 said:


> In the second to last pic, what is the purple-lavender flower?


It is Streptocarpella spp. It's got amazing foliage texture and beautiful flowers.


----------



## qdude46

I see them on joshs frogs, thats definitely on my list.


----------



## Chung

I see so many threads with missing images while looking for design inspiration and motivation. 
I guess the OP's remove the pics from their linked in site? No fault of yours - guess the images have to be removed at some point for the sake of management but would like to see what people rave about especially when it comes from the seniors.


----------

